# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  falling teeth

## CeDeR

I have had this same dream for ages..Basically i start to feel my teeth are falling one by one, then lots of em start to fall, until i dont have any.In this dreams im always thinking i will looks hidious without teeth and im trying to call a dentist to make an appointment.
Have u had any similar dreams?

----------


## panta-rei

I think it is a sign of not having a voice in your waking life or something. Once again, just something I've heard. 

I've not had one of these dreams myself, so I cannot say I've felt the same thing.

----------


## CeDeR

> I think it is a sign of not having a voice in your waking life or something. Once again, just something I've heard. 
> 
> I've not had one of these dreams myself, so I cannot say I've felt the same thing.



Someone told me once that it was a sign that i was gonna have a terrible accident..if that was true i would be dead by now of course.

----------


## Decipher

From what I read, it's a sign of insecurity and anxiety about your appearance.

----------


## CeDeR

> From what I read, it's a sign of insecurity and anxiety about your appearance.



Well im very good looking and very confident so i doubt it...

----------


## spiritofthewolf

I have had MANY dreams where my teeth are falling out, and it always tends to be very realistic to the point where I actually think I am awake! I haven't had one of those dreams in a while, but if they keep happening to you, for sure use it as a dream sign!!

take care

spiritofthewolf

----------


## IrisRavenstar

Hi CeDeR,

I used to get those dreams all the time when I was going through a clinical depression back in the 70's and early 80's.  For me, they meant that I was feeling helpless or powerless, lacking teeth.  Think how important teeth are to wild animals, who need them to hunt and protect themselves, and that kind of gives you the idea.  When we are toothless, we are impotent.  One of the major causes of depression is feeling powerless and out of control of our own lives.  I'm not depressed anymore, but dreams of teeth falling out are a warning to me to regain control of my life so that I won't fall back into it.

----------


## pllplp

I have had number of dreams where I have lost my teeth. Starts out a tooth is loose sometimes feel git ir sand in my mouth and escalates to me spitting out all of my teeth.  Never cared about looking foolish though. There was a time I had them so often I successfully used it as a dream sign.

----------


## Bizarre Jester

this is actually a very common dream. It is recurring for me also. I'll realize my teeth are falling out, and then panic and try to get to a dentist/hospital. It's actually kind of funny once I wake up.

----------


## NewVamp

I dream about losing my teeth at least once a week. Not sure what It means, but it sure as hell can be scary and in my dreams I always try to go to the dentist, too.  I've begun using it as a sign that I am dreaming. I had my first lucid dream today because my tooth fell out and I thought "wait, this isn't real.". Hopefully with some determination you can get to that point also.

----------


## CaLeB-

_So_ many people have this dream/nightmare. Like, you don't even know...

----------


## Naiya

Once when I had a tooth fall out in a dream, my DC told me that losing teeth or hair in a dream comes from a fear of getting old and dying.

----------


## pllplp

I don't think I have that great of dying but old people are another story.

----------


## chinchilla

I dream of this frequently, and it makes me feel insecure and/or embarrassed about my health and appearance. 
Here's an interesting interpretation: http://www.experiencefestival.com/dr...th_falling_out

----------


## hostetjm

I bother a couple of my friends by telling them my dreams to help my recall. After one such storytime my buddy told me that he has tooth loss dreams alot. That clicked since the dream journal site I use has a check box for "Tooth Loss"  so it must be a common dream symbol. I looked it up for him and it said: Insecurity, fear of death or dying, or powerlessness.

----------


## Rozzy

well when your teeth are falling out it is supposed to mean that you are stressing about something, usually school/work related. it gives you a sense of having no control.

----------


## coco pan

how about a dream where your daughter's teeth and gums fall out of her mouth?  anybody have an interpretation?

----------


## Rozzy

maybe you are stressed about some of her actions, or maybe she is stressing you out in some way, even though you don't think she is...

----------


## coco pan

oh there's definitely truth to that.  she's 11!

----------


## Rozzy

lol well, there is your answer. lol

but, that's just what i've heard about the falling teeth... so yeah.

----------


## pllplp

11 year old's teeth falling out? maybe it means *her teeth are falling out*?

----------


## Rozzy

::roll::

----------


## mini0991

Very common dream theme. Nobody can offer a universal interpretation, however. Your best bet is to find what it means to you personally.

----------


## Loaf

I had a dream like this. First one tooth came out, then the whole bottom row came out in a strip. I was disgusted. Luckily it has recurred.

----------


## litelbluhli

> I have had this same dream for ages..Basically i start to feel my teeth are falling one by one, then lots of em start to fall, until i dont have any.In this dreams im always thinking i will looks hidious without teeth and im trying to call a dentist to make an appointment.
> Have u had any similar dreams?



My mom and other family members believe that it means you'll lose financially, I'm not sure if it's true and I really don't remember if I lost money during after that dream.

----------


## matthew123

I have heard it is from lots of stress and anxiety like work or school or any problems you may have

----------

